# Bread or Lunch Meat?



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

I've been tracking my diet, trying to find the food culprits responsible for my excess rumbling gas that occurs in what seems to be my lower intestine (or colon??). It's very difficult, but I was doing fine until lunch today. That's when I had a sandwich on wheat bread. The lunch meat I had was mortadella..you buy it at the deli. I know this meat is pretty fatty, so I'm thinking this may be the cause of all the GAS i experienced immediately after. What do you guys think? Also, what kinds of lunch meats do you eat to prevent gas problems? Lean turkey? I think I tried this before and still had problems, but it may have been something else in my diet...i don't know...


----------



## teal (Dec 14, 1999)

This may sound very strange, but I can not eat bread. It really bothers me. I call it one of my trigger foods. At first I thought it was the lunch meat intill after I was getting attacks with just jelly on my toast.


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Sounds about right. i do think the mortadella may have made it worse, but the bread...i was eating it with turkey (fat free, very low cal turkey with no additives), and still....these past few days i didn't have wheat bread, now that i think about it, and have been doing better...too bad. i love wheat bread too. TEAL, have you found an alternative for the bread? Is it all kinds of bread? I heard about this food for life flourless sprout bread...have you tried it?


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

One of my worst trigger foods is turkey of any kind. Even a small amount of that over processed extra thin sliced deli stuff. But some breads bother me too. I find I can eat some brands and not others (same with ice cream!). If you keep a food diary, keep track of the brand of bread, fast food restaurant, etc. For example, I can't eat anything at MacDonalds but Burger King is OK in small doses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I can eat Boar's Head Honey maple turkey, no bread, just the meat all the time....and I do. I can eat tortillas also.


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

Rice cakes, dry, plain rice cakes. I can eat them at work and not get all the gas bread gives me. Using beano does seem to help some if I feel I just have to have bread. Rice cakes, applesauce or some other canned fruit. It isn't as bad as it sounds and it really (for me any way) cuts back on the amount of gas I produce. I am a cashier in a large department store. There is no place for me to go. I am trapped in place for hours at the time. When I am having an IBS attache I can not hold the gas. My body just opens up and out it comes. It is soooooo foul, it will make you sick to your stomace. Needless to say when I am having an IBS attache I can not stay at work. Once in awhile I just get soooooooo hungry (I love food) I have to have somehting other than rice cakes and canned fruit. Have you visited this site? http://www.eatwithoutfear.com I think I am going to buy the book when it comes out.


----------



## teal (Dec 14, 1999)

Bubbles, I have all so heard of that. But I hve not tried anything eles yet. Kind of scard to.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Gas is not produced in response to either fat or protein (as in lunch meat). Gas is ONLY caused by swallowed air but more commonly, carbohydrate "leftovers" after absorption.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

There are a lot of posts about the "Sprouted Grain Bread" so I bought some. It is very good and you get it at health food stores. I started eating it today so I'll see how it works for me. I'm not sure how it is with gas.


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

Ohthepain, I just bought some of that bread too, but haven't had any for fear of gas. I'm leaving and flying on a plane tomorrow and I'm soooooo worried about having a gas attack. I'm not going to eat anything (and if I do it'll be rice cakes only) until i reach my destination...at least on the ground I can run to a bathroom and hide







thanks for the help!! If anyone else out there has advice for preventing terrible gas on a plane







let me know!


----------

